# Gun Shop or Bill Goodman's?



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Having a hard time finding a used single shot 410 (in good shape) as a Christmas present for my son. Found an H&R in a shop for $145 (seems a little high, perhaps could get them to come down $20 or so?) The Goodman Gun Show (Cincinnati) is coming up on the 15th. Trying to decide if I should grab that shop gun or wait for the gun show. Never been to a Goodman show so if you have any thoughts on whether I'd get a better deal there or not, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

My personal opinion is the days of great deals at gun shows are long gone. I've found some decent firearms for a decent price but it seems its few and far between anymore. Although you can find a ton of other stuff there for a song, just seems like not so much for guns. 

I'm sure someone else will chime in with more wisdom.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Goodman has a pretty good show and this close to Christmas and the economy what it is, you should be able to find some pretty good deals from "Walkers".(guys walking around carrying guns).. I set up at Gun Shows for many many years and I can tell you most of the good deals do come from Walkers..
The good old days of shows like Washington Courthouse are forever gone..


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Good call slate, I forgot about the guys walking around selling stuff. I was referring to the tables..but yeah the walkers should have some good deals, just stop and talk to them, hopefully you'll find what you are looking for. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

if you purchase off someone walking around look it over real good to see if any obvious parts are missing - ive had people show up here with guns they purchased from walkers missing parts. pull the trigger make sure it goes click and the safety works for starters. buy only big brand names like Remington. Winchester -Mossberg , if you have never heard of the brand before chances are you cannot get parts for it.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Last gun show I went to I could buy a gun cheaper at Ole English Outfitters in Tipp City.ammo as well.Go to some gun shops before the show and compare the prices.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

autogyroenthusiast have you look to get a Rossi single shot or combo gun? they usually come with a .22 barrel as well and run new about $150-$160 at places like Dicks. I'm not sure how old your son is or not. Also look at a armslisting.com it's like craiglist for guns, always stuff in your neck of the woods.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. Decided to buy at the gun shop after work but they had sold it earlier in the day - doh! But it worked out for the best because I found a very nice private seller with a well kept H & R Topper. My 10 year old is gonna be thrilled.


----------

